# At War in Afghanistan



## GAP (9 Oct 2007)

At War in Afghanistan
October 9, 2007.
Article Link

Two new documentaries on Afghanistan have caught my attention in the last week. The first one is  At War. This documentary will feel familiar to many people because of the man who shot the video footage: Scott Kesterson. Scott, a former soldier and now a combat reporter, started to get attention when his short video of Canadian troops fighting off an ambush got a huge number of viewers on various video sites. The footage went on to be included in features by Frontline and by the Canadian channel that shows all the hockey games.

Fortunately, Kesterson has much more video footage that he has accumulated from his work in Afghanistan. He has, together with his production partner David Leeson, worked all his video footage into a documentary. Based on the trailers, it seems to be a combat documentary first and foremost.

More on link


----------



## midget-boyd91 (14 Jan 2008)

Has anyone heard of any updates on the release of this film yet? I've been keeping my eyes and ears open, but haven't caught anything yet. It looks to be a great show, and I've been waiting anxiously to get a chance to see it.

Thanks
Midget


----------

